# What eats Hydra?



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a tank thats been nearing the end of a cycle, but today I installed my light and found a dozen or so hydras on the glass. 

I don't want to use a dewormer as I don't like to add any medication in my crs tanks. Apart from removing them manually is there another natural way, such as

-adding a fish to eat them? (heard gouramis and mollies work??)
-raising my nitrates levels?
-Raising temp?


It's a 30 gal full of r/o water which i had to make 3 trips to walmart to grab. I need this water to go back to normal once the hydras die and the crs are ready to move in.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, Gourami's are supposed to eat Hydra, as are Zebra snails.

Are there that many in the tank?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

yup there are about a dozen I can see and thus far the gouramis are getting some of them but are mostly interested int eh waterfleas. As for the planaria, they don't touch them so I gotta find another fish = (


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Asolene Spixis an applesnail.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

is it the large zebra snail like at AI?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

strangely, my juvenile angelfish ate all of them.


----------

